

Introducing Google+ Collections, a new way to group your posts by topic - BorisMelnik
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+googleplus/posts/7ZpGWeou2sV

======
BorisMelnik
Interesting development in the world of Google+. This is one area I have been
following, somewhat. It is great to see that Google+ is in fact putting effort
into developing this network instead of ditching it like they have so many
other projects (and social networks.)

Personally, I don't see this feature as "revolutionary." For me, it doesn't
add much value to the social network aspect of Google+. I do suppose some
people might find it handy, but to me it is just one step above a "hash tag."

More big picture, this is a sign (for now) that Google+ is here to stay, and
something they are investing in.

Anyone with insider knowledge have anything to say about this?

~~~
smt88
I don't have insider knowledge, but I disagree that it's nice they're putting
effort into it. Google+ was never about users -- it was about fear of
Facebook.

I hate few products/brands as much as I hate Google+, if only because it's a
bald-faced (and somewhat successful) attempt at eroding privacy for Gmail
users. I don't want to see more features. I want it to die.

